# Directv Adult Movie Blackouts



## Boxerbluedog (Aug 30, 2002)

Directv tells me that certain adult pay channels are not available in my area. I live in Raleigh NC. Who controls what I can see in the privacy of my own home. I can surf the internet for porn thats way worse than what Directv shows on there adult movies. Other states are able to get these channels with no problem. Seems to me that some sort of lawsuit is in order here. What can I do about this and whom do I talk to. Any Help would be appreciated 

Boxerbluedog


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Boxerbluedog said:


> What can I do about this and whom do I talk to. Any Help would be appreciated
> 
> Boxerbluedog


1) Vote.
2) Find enough people to vote with you.
3) ...
4) enjoy adult programming.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

We have similar blackouts here due to legal issues with the kinds of adult entertainment available and what they contain.

It's most likely due to the state laws regarding what is acceptable to be recieved as a broadcast in your area. Oklahoma doesnt allow anything hardcore to be broadcast and there's no way around it.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

It's your state law. You (and I) live in a state where the citizens have decided that these movies are vulgar and inappropriate. I personally find the law itself to be inappropriate and in contrast with my belief of American principles.

You and I are still in the minority however. It's not a lawsuit that you need, it's a lobby.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

I've heard some states won't allow people to purchase adult toys.


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

Boxerbluedog said:


> I can surf the internet for porn thats way worse than what Directv shows on there adult movies.


In regards to the voting comment, note that some legislators want to "fix" the Internet too. The only thing that's held them back so far is that it's a tougher problem.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I've heard some states won't allow people to purchase adult toys.


What, you mean like Jaguars and expensive golf clubs?


----------



## smoking_rubber (Dec 21, 2005)

There is probably no amount of pleading or complaining that will convince them to break any laws. Of course . . . if they THINK you've moved to a different state . . . with different laws . . . hmmmmmmm.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Other than "move"... not much you can do..

It is not just state laws, county, and city laws can also kick in.

One of the cities just south of me, forbids it as well.

Do a search on google... not sure of the correct terms, but there are entire websites deidcated to OLD Laws still in effect (technically), that a lot sexual activity, items, ect....


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

This is actually pretty interesting... I think it is the same as where the adult video cos won't deliver to. Laws regarding this area vary b/c they are based on community standards. I actually thought that GM and Newscorp had found a way around this... but apparently not.

Trust me DirectTV would be happy to deliver you that content (at 3.50 per hour)

Here is a link to some info about those laws (notes from a documentary I saw about it):
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/porn/prosecuting/


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I do think its sad and silly that as an adult, someone else gets to tell me what I can or cannot have or watch. Yet, as said above, I can get access to way naughtier stuff on the net without restrictions.

But my state also only sells 3.2% domestic beers (bud, coors, mgd, etc) and has churches everywhere. So...


----------



## dgh (Jul 24, 2000)

rkester said:


> But my state also only sells 3.2% domestic beers...


Now *that* would make me move.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I can't watch DTV's good adult stuff, yet I can order any kind of adult entertainment I want and have it delivered to my home.

Yeah, makes sense. SOmeone pass me a 3.2% Bud Light please. No wait, I want a 3.2% Corona Light. Yeah.


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

Boxerbluedog said:


> Directv tells me that certain adult pay channels are not available in my area. I live in Raleigh NC. Who controls what I can see in the privacy of my own home. I can surf the internet for porn thats way worse than what Directv shows on there adult movies. Other states are able to get these channels with no problem. Seems to me that some sort of lawsuit is in order here. What can I do about this and whom do I talk to. Any Help would be appreciated
> 
> Boxerbluedog


That's what you get for living in the Bible Belt.


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

rkester said:


> But my state also only sells 3.2% domestic beers (bud, coors, mgd, etc) and has churches everywhere. So...


you would think watering down the beers would make people in these areas less drunk. Yet it never does.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Most imports are full on % alcohol, its just the domestic beers. And you can't get them at a liquor store, and liquorstores here dont sell cold beers.

Sort of like DTV's adult entertainment. its watered down and warm.


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

rkester said:


> Most imports are full on % alcohol, its just the domestic beers. And you can't get them at a liquor store, and liquorstores here dont sell cold beers.
> 
> Sort of like DTV's adult entertainment. its watered down and warm.


that no cold beer law is a real kick in the ass. Oh well you are lucky. Aside from being unabled to purchase beer on Sunday, we have virtually no laws to prevent us from getting drunk or aroused. It is a miracle this entire city hasn't gone blind.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm sure there is someway to get this programming legit within states that have restrictions but have no idea how. 

I remember way back when getting ABC/CBS/NBC/FOX meant using PrimeTime 12 or whatevr it was called and with them, you could tell them you had the DTV in an RV and none of the region restrictions applied. I think anymore they make it the state you bill to/from.


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't have much interest in that sort of thing now, but in my pre geezer days I thought it was pretty interesting. If it weren't for porn, VCRs would have never taken off (some business historians claim the failure of betamax was due to Sony's refusal to allow the format to be used for porn).

Without VCRs, DVDs and DVRs would never have made it into public acceptance. i.e.

For the want of a nail, a shoe was lost. 
For the want of a shoe, a horse was lost. 
For the want of a horse, a rider was lost. 
For the want of a rider, a battle was lost. 
For the want of a battle, a kingdom was lost.

This is clearly a First Amendment issue (it's not offered indiscriminately to the public and requires special action on the part of the recipient) and may even violate the public accommodations section of the 1964 Civil Rights Act. Obviously, no one with the financial resources to finance a First Amendment case would choose to live in a place like this, so your best bet is the ACLU.

You might also want to look into Americans United (www.au.org/site/PageServer) they have done a great job in killing this goofy "Intelligent Design" movement and as a result have some cash.

Whatever, you have my sympathy. Not because of the subject matter but because anytime one of us is denied our rights, all of us suffer.


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I've heard some states won't allow people to purchase adult toys.


This is true. I live in The Colony ...suburb of Dallas. My friend live 200 yards down the street in Plano..suburb of Dallas. but I can not buy adult toys and have them shipped to my address. He can and his zip code is the same as mine. He just lives in a different town....200 yards away!

What a croc.


----------



## tedkunich (Sep 9, 2005)

dgh said:


> Now *that* would make me move.


That is why I make my own!! made an 11% Imperial Stout once... couple of those and you were done!


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

TheBigDogs said:


> This is clearly a First Amendment issue ....


IANAL, but I don't think it is. There is no law preventing expression of this type. You can possess, create and view these materials in NC. You simply cannot sell them. The right of expression remains fully in tact.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

Somebody mentioned a "warm beer law". We don't have anything like that but I've always thought gas stations should not be allowed to sell those single cold beers that they then put in the little can sized bags. There can only be one purpose for that: drinking and driving!

About the funny porn laws. We've got one here in Texas that I always thought was a joke till they actually arested a clerk at an adult store here in Houston a few months ago. Mind you these stores sell things that would be inapropriate for me to name or even describe here on TCF. What they aren't supposed to sell however are vibrators/stimulators that are an actual likenes to a penis. With all the things that ARE ok and the fact that you have to be 18 to enter one of these stores I've always thought that was one of the dumbest laws I've ever heard.


----------



## Teraflop (May 28, 2005)

Hey HERSHEYTX, I live right down the road from you in Frisco, and I can order all of the soft porn that DTV offers, although I only did once just to see what it was like. It is obvious that there are people in this country that think because they perceive something to be obscene, that nobody else should have the opportunity to judge for themselves. There are too many people in this country who think they are way more important than they actually are. Someone should deem something innappropriate that these megalomaniacs enjoy and see if they like it.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

daperlman said:


> you would think watering down the beers would make people in these areas less drunk. Yet it never does.


Right - it just makes them fatter because you have to consume more beer for the same buzz.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

rkester said:


> I do think its sad and silly that as an adult, someone else gets to tell me what I can or cannot have or watch. Yet, as said above, I can get access to way naughtier stuff on the net without restrictions.


I wouldn't say that too loud. This inconsistency could be eliminated in a way you may not like.


----------



## PittCaleb (Sep 23, 2003)

Here in Michigan, and my comments have nothing to do with porn, so I'm hijacking the thread for a minute... The local state rep from our small town has introduced legislation to eliminate the franchise fees and city authority over cable companies.

So people are all outraged. They want the city to get their 5% of cable bills for doing absolutely nothing. But more than that, the people are writing letters to the editor that the local cities will have no control over what's on the service. They're going nuts out here. No one can provide any examples of what Comcast would or would not offer, but lack of local oversight into their programming would be a horrendous loss according to the letters to the editor.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

This is government sponsored censorship, plain and simple.

And it's only getting worse, thanks to the dolts in office. Keep electing them, and you can expect more of the bill of rights to get shredded. And thanks to the Supreme Court appointments, they will help ensure this happens for a long time to come, too. 

If you really care, stop voting the way roughly 50% of you have been voting.

Us Blue states actually know what we're talking about.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Has anyone here actually *seen* Spice HD? I have never even seen it on the Guide under 599 as the DirecTV website indicates. I have all the other porn channels on the Guide, but no Spice HD.

Why porn in HD? Because it is (supposed to be) there.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> Has anyone here actually *seen* Spice HD? I have never even seen it on the Guide under 599 as the DirecTV website indicates. I have all the other porn channels on the Guide, but no Spice HD.
> 
> Why porn in HD? Because it is (supposed to be) there.


Hmm... It used to be in the 90's... but didn't see it there a few weekends ago, when I actually when to look again.

Guess I will have to check 599.

As a note, when it was in the 90's... it was only available Thursday->Saturday after like 9pm CST


----------



## Boxerbluedog (Aug 30, 2002)

HD Spice does not show up until 1:00am and runs in three hour blocks Thurs-Sun. And I must say the content is quite interesting . No face shots but full consumption is in play


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

rkester said:


> I'm sure there is someway to get this programming legit within states that have restrictions but have no idea how.


Would something like this work... www.xtv.com

It's tv/porn delivered thru your broadband internet(uses a box to put it on your TV). I don't know if they fall under the same restrictions as say Directv(I can't look at the site to see restrictions since I'm at work).


----------



## Skyhawk (Sep 25, 2001)

Have any of the posters that are complaining about not being able to watch "adult entertainment" ever thought about this when they VOTE or NOt Vote on election days. 
The censorship and decisions about what we can read and watch are decided by our elected representatives. Think about this post and its subject matter next time you go to the polls. Just my $0.02.
Thanks be that I live and breath in a free country, Illinois.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

daperlman said:


> that no cold beer law is a real kick in the ass. Oh well you are lucky. Aside from being unabled to purchase beer on Sunday, we have virtually no laws to prevent us from getting drunk or aroused. It is a miracle this entire city hasn't gone blind.


Yeah, but everybody there wears glasses, right???


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

sdchrgrboy said:


> That's what you get for living in the Bible Belt.


The "Bible Belt" now includes every state other than Oregon, Washington, Hawaii, New York, coastal California and and some of the small New England states.

Scary trend.....


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I noticed years ago when I sampled some of the DTV adult fare that the hardcore stuff was all blocked. But, I could watch airbrushed and fake women all I wanted. And the content on Playboy TV for example was actually the same kind of content I could see on Cinemax or Showtime late at night.

I asked about this and DTV told me it was my states law and they had to block certain items/channels. I asked if I could sign an age waiver or similar, since i was clearly an adult.

Nope. No option there. Nothing except complaining to the powers that be.

And they know that most people _arent_ going to go publicly crazy to make change when the subject is pr0n.

Would you stand up and fight it? Esp if you are a normal avg person?

"Hi, I'm Robn and I'm here to talk about hardcore porn on your TV."


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

Yes, indeed, some states sell the 3.2 beer. 

soapbox mode on, (rant)*

Keep in mind, some states, church and state ARE not seperate. (eg Texas, Utah).* Parts of those states, church and state are one of the same.

Sure, the state and church are phyiscally seperate. However --

Although you don't think that the church "has an influence" or "has influenced" or "down right controls the state house & senate" over certain laws. Your damn right they do.

I was in TX about 5 years ago. In Plano. I walked into Albertsons looking for a 6pack of Corona. Utah was the same, you cannot even purchase hard alcohol on Sundays' and you must purchase from "state run" package stores like in VA.

Asked where that was after wondering for 20 minutes, and was told, "It's a dry county". This was 2000 I said -- you got to be kidding me I said.

soapbox mode off.

Geez. Now in Arizona.

Then again, up until about 9 years ago we couldn't buy alcohol on Sundays until a certain time. Then we got an NFL franchise. Bars not sell beer for breakfast on Sunday? Sacreligious I say -- Needless to say, that changed.

We just got 2:00AM last call in Aug 2005. I guess we're finally making headway.

* Some terms used in this message are OPINIONS and strictly that.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

Boxerbluedog said:


> Directv tells me that certain adult pay channels are not available in my area. I live in Raleigh NC. Who controls what I can see in the privacy of my own home. I can surf the internet for porn thats way worse than what Directv shows on there adult movies. Other states are able to get these channels with no problem. Seems to me that some sort of lawsuit is in order here. What can I do about this and whom do I talk to. Any Help would be appreciated
> 
> Boxerbluedog


if you want serious porno, forget diretcv and check out expressvu.


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

Malibyte said:


> The "Bible Belt" now includes every state other than Oregon, Washington, Hawaii, New York, coastal California and and some of the small New England states.
> 
> Scary trend.....


Glad I live in San Diego then.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

A little information from beertraveler.com:

"Opening a multi-tap [brewpub] in a state known for its curious beer laws took some work. In Oklahoma, "strong beer" is anything with more than 3.2 percent alcohol by weight (4 percent by volume). Liquor stores can only sell it at room temperature, but bars and restaurants can sell it cold. Brewpubs, gas stations, convenience stores and grocery stores sell cold beer, but it must be 3.2 ABW or less. As a result, most of the beer sold in Oklahoma is 3.2, and many large breweries, including Anheuser-Busch and Miller, make 3.2 beer for Oklahoma (and Utah). Also, 3.2 versions of Moosehead, Amstel Light and others are available and found in gas station coolers."

Quite a bit to be said for living in California where the past two decades have seen a revolution in beer production and consumption.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

Lije Baley said:


> A little information from beertraveler.com:
> 
> breweries, including Anheuser-Busch and Miller, make 3.2 beer for Oklahoma (and Utah). Also, 3.2 versions of Moosehead, Amstel Light and others are available and found in gas station coolers."


I bet in Missouri and in the St. Louis area, Anheiser Busch and state are one of the same too.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

rkester said:


> Yet, as said above, I can get access to way naughtier stuff on the net without restrictions.


Well, Bush is trying restrict what you can get off the Internet.

See recent story where DOJ is demanding GOOG turn over one week's worth of search history so DOJ can determine how much porn is being seen by Americans. DOJ then wants to use this info to help it build a legal case for COPA.

Foruntately, for now, GOOG is refusing to comply.

http://www.internetnews.com/bus-news/article.php/3578821

I have absolutely no interest in porn, but can't stand the fact the government tries to prevent adults from gaining access to it.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

SpankyInChicago said:


> Well, Bush is trying restrict what you can get off the Internet.
> 
> I have absolutely no interest in porn, but can't stand the fact the government tries to prevent adults from gaining access to it.


You and I are on the same page, however, porn, like anything else. It sells and is the #1 money maker on the internet.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

IOTP said:


> You and I are on the same page, however, porn, like anything else. It sells and is the #1 money maker on the internet.


Well, when 70% of Americans think that warrantless searches by the government on American citizens are a-okay, there isn't much hope on less trivial things like access to porn.

9/11 is truly destroying America. 3000 dead seemed like the horror, but the true horror is what we have done to our country in response.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

SpankyInChicago said:


> Well, when 70% of Americans think that warrantless searches by the government on American citizens are a-okay, there isn't much hope on less trivial things like access to porn.
> 
> *9/11 is truly destroying America*. 3000 dead seemed like the horror, but the true horror is what we have done to our country in response.


exactly, it's all in the name of 911.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

At least the children are safe now.


----------



## Gator1 (Oct 20, 2000)

Try Adult DVD rentals. This solves the problem. Give them the money rather than Directv. It is not as convenient but gets the job done. 

I also noticed this on Playboy TV some time ago. While in Florida I would get the R version. When I traveled around the country, in some states I would get the XXX version. There is no way the little guy can fight this so back to DVD adult rentals.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

Malibyte said:


> The "Bible Belt" now includes every state other than Oregon, Washington, Hawaii, New York, coastal California and and some of the small New England states.
> 
> Scary trend.....


Hey, out here in New Jersey, we don't respect ANYTHING, so add us to that list too! 

"New Jersey: You got a problem with that?"

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/01/12/come.see.ap/


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

tedkunich said:


> That is why I make my own!! made an 11% Imperial Stout once... couple of those and you were done!





Billy66 said:


> There is no law preventing expression of this type. You can possess, *create *and view these materials in NC. You simply cannot sell them. The right of expression remains fully in tact.


Problem solved... roll your own.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Has anyone here actually *seen* Spice HD? I have never even seen it on the Guide under 599 as the DirecTV website indicates.


Well, as luck would have it I was up and the thread popped me update emails so I remembered to check for SpideHD. Sure enough at midnight 599 showed up in the Guide and actually listed out into the future as well. Does not seem to show a whole heck of a lot (Spice Hotel, Spice Clips and a feature of the evening). Spice Hotel/Clips appear to be live call in shows once a week with repeats other evenings. I did not see how much it cost as I guess it has to interupt TV recording/buffering per a warning on screen.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

i have to record just one of these to see just how pink that pink can be in HD. 

so none of you have seen the porno's on expressvu?

they're the real deal.

not only is at least _one_ money shot guaranteed, everything goes. 2 on ones, 3 on ones, 5 on ones, (haven't seen a 4  ) double pummels, triple pummels and a lot more, the whole shabang.

the way it should be.


----------



## Worgon (Nov 11, 2009)

I too live in NC and I think we need to get a movement going!!!

We should all boycott DTV PPV channels until they get the state to allow it all. After all the supreme court of the US decriminalized anal sex. I don't really care to see it necessarily, but it is the idea that someone else is telling me what I can and cannot view in my own home.

After all it is PAY PER VIEW. If the uptight christians in this state don't want to see it then they don't have to order it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Worgon said:


> I too live in NC and I think we need to get a movement going!!!
> 
> We should all boycott DTV PPV channels until they get the state to allow it all. After all the supreme court of the US decriminalized anal sex. I don't really care to see it necessarily, but it is the idea that someone else is telling me what I can and cannot view in my own home.
> 
> After all it is PAY PER VIEW. If the uptight christians in this state don't want to see it then they don't have to order it.


Really?!? You had to dig up this three year old thread. Thanks so much :down:


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Really?!? You had to dig up this three year old thread. Thanks so much :down:


At least as a firstime poster he knows how to search. How many new members get bashed for not doing a search and wanting an answer even though it may have been answered in 20 different threads?

.......Now lets get back to the topic of adult PPV...and I am a christian!


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

TheBigDogs said:


> I don't have much interest in that sort of thing now, but *in my pre geezer days *I thought it was pretty interesting. If it weren't for porn, VCRs would have never taken off (some business historians claim the failure of betamax was due to Sony's refusal to allow the format to be used for porn)...


_Au contraire, mon ami!_

Back in the 80's, a store near me rented porn in both Beta and VHS. I had only a Beta machine (Sony SLHF-900), and the best tape I rented was the XXXX _Inside Jenna Jameson_. (No, that can't be right; it was _Inside _someone else. ) Unfortunately, popular tapes like that were so well-used that they tended to gum up the tape heads.

BTW, at 73 I'm a certified geezer, and I still find porn pretty interesting.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

If you guys are waiting for laws to make sense, then I don't suggest you hold your breath while waiting. Heck, the Indiana House of Representatives actually once passed a law trying to make the "official" value of Pi to be 3.0. Fortunately, the bill died in the Senate. Being a moron doesn't in any way prevent one from holding office, but not being a moron definitely hurts one's chances of being elected.

Those of you who have suggested that voting for someone can get the situation rectified are probably dreaming, as well.

First of all, even in the best of cases, repealing a law is usually a lot more difficult than passing it in the first place. It's rather like John F. Kennedy remarked, "It's a lot like getting a matress up a narrow staircase: it's all but impossible to get up there, but once you do, it's never coming down." In some states, repealing a law is all but impossible.

You're also fighting a big apathy factor. Politically or otherwise, you have to get 1/2, or 2/3, or 3/4, or whatever, of the lawmakers to actually care about the issue, and to agree to support it regardless of their personal viewpoint. I, for example, am not particularly against anyone else drinking higher content alcohol or watching porn, but since I have no interest in doing either, I might not be very inclined to go out of my way to help other people do so, my dislike of such intrusions in general notwithstanding. Given this, and if I were a legislator concerned about my public image, I would be inclinded to look long and hard before supporting legislation which could be claimed by my opponent to support drug use or pronography. Look at the flack Clinton took just for smoking a joint.

Meanwhile, here in Texas it's still illegal to carry a pair of wire-cutters in one's back pocket...


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Syzygy said:


> Back in the 80's, a store near me rented porn in both Beta and VHS. I had only a Beta machine (Sony SLHF-900), and the best tape I rented was the XXXX _Inside Jenna Jameson_. (No, that can't be right; it was _Inside _someone else. )


Yeah, she would have been a bit young to be making porn back then. I certainly *hope* they didn't have porn tapes of her when she was six!



Syzygy said:


> Unfortunately, popular tapes like that were so well-used that they tended to gum up the tape heads.


That's not what was gumming up the heads! 



Syzygy said:


> BTW, at 73 I'm a certified geezer, and I still find porn pretty interesting.


:up::up:

I'm thrilled to hear it. I hope I'm still interested in the subject matter, if not the subject itself, when I reach 73. At 51, I'm not quite a geezer, yet...

Am I???


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

bdlucas said:


> What, you mean like Jaguars and expensive golf clubs?


NAH!! My favorite adult toy is 5' 7" blonde 32D and generally costs between 100-1000 per hour depending upon quality


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

rolybert said:


> NAH!! My favorite adult toy is 5' 7" blonde 32D and generally costs between 100-1000 per hour depending upon quality


"OK, you take the blonde, and I'll take the one with the toiban!!"


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

lrhorer said:


> "OK, you take the blonde, and I'll take the one with the toiban!!"


Good stuff!!!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Syzygy said:


> _Au contraire, mon ami!_
> 
> Back in the 80's, a store near me rented porn in both Beta and VHS. I had only a Beta machine (Sony SLHF-900), and the best tape I rented was the XXXX _Inside Jenna Jameson_. (No, that can't be right; it was _Inside _someone else. ) Unfortunately, popular tapes like that were so well-used that they tended to gum up the tape heads.
> 
> BTW, at 73 I'm a certified geezer, and I still find porn pretty interesting.


Congrats, I'll be 70 next month and I still like it too. First movie was Debby Does Dallas.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

I remember now; my _Inside _film was _Inside Jennifer Welles _(1977).

And, of course, you're talking about _Debbie Does Dallas _(1978).


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Jennifer was great!


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

Syzygy said:


> I remember now; my _Inside _film was _Inside Jennifer Welles _(1977).
> 
> And, of course, you're talking about _Debbie Does Dallas _(1978).


AHH!! Yes those were the bad old days of porn. The only way to get porn was to slink into a store with sunglasses and a fake mustache..

Next came the local video store with the porn in the back. Still needed the sunglasses if the clerk was a chick.

Fast forward to today Free porn to all thanks to the internet and usenet.

Thank you Thank you Thank you the almighty free sample.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

lrhorer said:


> "OK, you take the blonde, and I'll take the one with the toiban!!"


Which only makes sense if you realize that it was preceded by the line:

"You wanna give me a hand with these bags?" 

(referring to the luggage, of course)


----------

